

Need a webmaster for a HackerNews clone. - creativeone

I need a fresh install of https://github.com/nex3/arc/raw/042990a55d8c880a0a88476eb52b169e47f35d32/news.arc plus some modifications done.  Will pay you for your time. I am trying to build a deal site based on this format and need a trustworthy webmaster.  I'll be doing all the rest of the work to get the community going.<p>email at benbakhshi at gmail
======
willvarfar
> I'll be doing all the rest of the work to get the community going.

Glad you took the easy bit! Here's some background:

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2011/05/26.html>

~~~
creativeone
Yea..I know its hard. That's why I'm going to try.

------
spravtek
Try <http://www.freelancer.com/> lots of people there that can help you for
little money.

------
creativeone
Instructions on how to setup the site would also be helpful.

